# CO Silver Fox



## Crack Calls (Nov 23, 2011)

Tough weekend of calling. Only 4 dogs looked at, but we did pull one heck of a prize at 10,600'. Colorado Silver Fox. What a good looking animal!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats and a great fox!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats awesome! congrats!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a beauty for sure!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the fox-Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Congrats, nice looking fox. But....come on, what did you really shoot it with? Nobody hunts with those guns.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Your shooting an "assault rifle" you must of been sprawing bullets everywhere in an attempt to take massive quantities of life, because that's all those type of guns are good for. *cough* liberal idiots *cough*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet, I have only seen one in my life, trapping in Illinois, it was more sliver looking than black... get-r mounted...


----------

